# The Age of Archy



## Zhen Chan (Nov 28, 2014)

David woke up at first light, it was his first day in his new digs, a one room toadstool in the wizard projects called the Stoolies. The Stookies were the magical equivalent of free public housing, not nice by any means, not particularly study but dry. And came with free satellite tv.

David grabbed his freshman robes, robes provided by mage academy upon graduation,  because while shabby they bore a bit of eenchantment. They wouldnt stop a bullet but they might serve to turn away some light damage, and by god it was better than nothing

The stoolies were located just south of New Denver, so named because it sat in the exact location of Denver Colorado on the other side  of the veil.

David step outside a looked around. His was number 83 of 212 and located in district 5.

As he looked around the districts Alderman, Adder wraithsfoam, waddled over to him. A balding fat man with a hunched back and mismatch eyes that peeked out from beneath a furrowed brow.He was adorned in what appeared to be a burlap sack and freshly shined penny loafers.

"Ah david my boy how ya doin, welcome to district 5 I trust your first night was a pleasant one"


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 30, 2014)

David observed his surroundings a bit more before answering Adder. "Very. Seems far nicer than the last place I lived in." He tipped his head in respect and said "I guess I should be heading off now." David walks out to first get something to eat. Then towards the Hall of Knowledge for bounties.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> David observed his surroundings a bit more before answering Adder. "Very. Seems far nicer than the last place I lived in." He tipped his head in respect and said "I guess I should be heading off now." David walks out to first get something to eat. Then towards the Hall of Knowledge for bounties.



David swings by the chowhall on his way to the hall of knowledge. He gets the usual. Hot burger, cold beer, and a soft loaf of bread. 

The hall of knowledge was busy as always, with wizards and other beings conducting trades of goods and precious knowledge



The bounty board was stacked with notes,  and sorted according to the level of magic expected to be needed to complete the task

From F (Mundane or magicless tasks) to S

A scarred First Man with large shoulders wearing a bear pelt picked a note from the B category and read it. He mummbled to himself for a bit before stowing it in his loin cloth raising his hand to the sky. An array appeared in the air and fell over him. He was gone and in his place stood a 4 foot nothing little girl comeplete with gothic frilly dress and parasol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

As David pondered his decision a somewhat well dressed man in a hat strode up beside him and gazed blankly at the bounty board


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2014)

The somewhat well dressed man in the snazzy hat with the empty scabbard on his back looks at the bored and thinks to himself 

"Life's always had me by the balls, but no more of that. I've successfully graduated from Magus Academy and now it's time for me to get on top again. But I'll need money first though."

His blank expression expires and scouts the bored with his eyes looking for a job suitable to him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

JoJo said:


> The somewhat well dressed man in the snazzy hat with the empty scabbard on his back looks at the bored and thinks to himself
> 
> "Life's always had me by the balls, but no more of that. I've successfully graduated from Magus Academy and now it's time for me to get on top again. But I'll need money first though."
> 
> His blank expression expires and scouts the bored with his eyes looking for a job suitable to him.



Issho was only capable of C level magic at the moment so he decided to keep it C and under. He needed only decide what category appealed to him

Some quick and easy F? Rudimentary E? Apprentice D? Or Journeyman C?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Issho was only capable of C level magic at the moment so he decided to keep it C and under. He needed only decide what category appealed to him
> 
> Some quick and easy F? Rudimentary E? Apprentice D? Or Journeyman C?



As this was his first time doing a mission, he was unsure what he was gonna be thrown into. But nonetheless he needed money, so he chose the middle ground between money and safety, Apprentice D.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

JoJo said:


> As this was his first time doing a mission, he was unsure what he was gonna be thrown into. But nonetheless he needed money, so he chose the middle ground between money and safety, Apprentice D.



There were currently 5 D rank bounties posted

1. Toddler Giant missing
2. Razorback Stonestones are tearing up the Moontear Lilac feilds
3. Mungi Fungi is infesting the Library of Kolmar
4. Golem frames have gone haywire at the university craftshop
5. The Sage Superiors need paperwork filed. Alot of paperwork.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

As issho pondered the choice before him a figure wreathed in shadow and fire made its way through the hustle and bustle. Even in the hall of knowledge it made a bit of a stir as the usually slow and methodical denizens nearly tripped over thier own robes in an effort to clear a path


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As issho pondered the choice before him a figure wreathed in shadow and fire made its way through the hustle and bustle. Even in the hall of knowledge it made a bit of a stir as the usually slow and methodical denizens nearly tripped over thier own robes in an effort to clear a path



Graze ignores those who fear his form. There is righteousness to be done. He leans past the man in a top hat to look at the Journeyman category.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Graze ignores those who fear his form. There is righteousness to be done. He leans past the man in a top hat to look at the Journeyman category.



1. Ravenous shadows have caused a strong of disappearances
2. Belkun. Badlands.
3. Constable of Gelc, requires assistance wrangling in some riff raff
4. The Prince of spiders yearns for an adventuring companion
5. The ground has opened new Ploo palace and concerning sounds are being emmitted


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 30, 2014)

David walks over to the Journeyman category, waiting behind the shadowy man for his chance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> David walks over to the Journeyman category, waiting behind the shadowy man for his chance.



David sees the same choices presented. He also notes the shadowy man smells vaguely of burnt meat and the crackle of his flames sound almost like screaming


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2014)

Putting some thought into it, Issho doesn't want to waste much time doing eh tasks and getting money and experience befitting of eh jobs. He goes to the C class Journey men category and looks around. 


Zhen Chan said:


> 1. Ravenous shadows have caused a strong of disappearances
> 2. Belkun. Badlands.
> 3. Constable of Gelc, requires assistance wrangling in some riff raff
> 4. The Prince of spiders yearns for an adventuring companion
> 5. The ground has opened new Ploo palace and concerning sounds are being emmitted


3 Sounded good to him, so he took the 3rd sheet off of the bulletin board and was going to fight Constable of Gelc to proceed within the job.


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 30, 2014)

Graze considers what knowledge he has about the Prince of Spiders.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Putting some thought into it, Issho doesn't want to waste much time doing eh tasks and getting money and experience befitting of eh jobs. He goes to the C class Journey men category and looks around.
> 
> 3 Sounded good to him, so he took the 3rd sheet off of the bulletin board and was going to fight Constable of Gelc to proceed within the job.


Whistling to himself isso snatched the third note off the wall and read its content

" Constable Earnast Flagswhack of the Great city of Gelc humbly requests assistance in the keeping of the peace during this years mating season. Should it be required transportation shall be provided for no cost. Please hurry."

At the bottom were to things, an unbroken Blue wax seal and the promise of a reward

Reward: 3 Tomes of knowledge, 2 Gold bars, and a small favor from Constable Earnast Flagswhack


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Whistling to himself isso snatched the third note off the wall and read its content
> 
> " Constable Earnast Flagswhack of the Great city of Gelc humbly requests assistance in the keeping of the peace during this years mating season. Should it be required transportation shall be provided for no cost. Please hurry."
> 
> ...



He thinks to himself

"That's not too bad of a reward, and the job doesn't seem to be that hard"

He takes the job and goes to find his free transportation.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Graze considers what knowledge he has about the Prince of Spiders.



Graze knew nothing of the prince himself but knew of the Royal Family of Shavadar, Shavadar wqs a demi-plane which intersected with this one at odd angles resulting in a thin and stretched fabric of reality in the Shavadar lands.  Shavador was located in the region of upper Mississippi and populated nearly entirely by the racknarc, a race of spider people with high regards for honor and loyalty and an intensely aristocratic society 

The Highborn the bloodline is the less arachnoid the racknarc appear, with the common folk beong 6 foot tall spiders


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

JoJo said:


> He thinks to himself
> 
> "That's not too bad of a reward, and the job doesn't seem to be that hard"
> 
> He takes the job and goes to find his free transportation.



Issho brings the note to the Clerk of inquiries and turns it in, secure his patronage for the request. The clerk instructs him to wait out back and after a few minutes a massive horse drawn carriage arrives

In the drivers seat is a Troll




"Ello milad you ready to depart?"


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Issho brings the note to the Clerk of inquiries and turns it in, secure his patronage for the request. The clerk instructs him to wait out back and after a few minutes a massive horse drawn carriage arrives
> 
> In the drivers seat is a Troll
> 
> ...



"Indeed I am"

Issho enters the carriage.


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Graze knew nothing of the prince himself but knew of the Royal Family of Shavadar, Shavadar wqs a demi-plane which intersected with this one at odd angles resulting in a thin and stretched fabric of reality in the Shavadar lands.  Shavador was located in the region of upper Mississippi and populated nearly entirely by the racknarc, a race of spider people with high regards for honor and loyalty and an intensely aristocratic society
> 
> The Highborn the bloodline is the less arachnoid the racknarc appear, with the common folk beong 6 foot tall spiders



Since the racknarc were a reputable people, Graze took the sheet regarding the Prince, and examined the request more thoroughly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Indeed I am"
> 
> Issho enters the carriage.



"My name is Farnsworth and I shall be your driver on this expedition. Gelc is roughly 250 miles south west of here so I hope you brought a book. It is going to be some time." 

And with that they departed for the city of Gelc, in Dragglesvern. The Troll Kingdom


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Since the racknarc were a reputable people, Graze took the sheet regarding the Prince, and examined the request more thoroughly.



"Salutations potential adventuring companion, I Delsin Arreniois Krth-Thak The 756th seek a questing partner who is light on coin and plentiful with skill. I do so promise great times and danger, for what is an adventure without danger? I excitedly await your arrival. Present this note as a pass of entry into the Royal Palace."

Reward: Friendship (smiley face). And half of whatever loot we aquire in our adventures in addition to The LaRouche lavalliere


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "My name is Farnsworth and I shall be your driver on this expedition. Gelc is roughly 250 miles south west of here so I hope you brought a book. It is going to be some time."
> 
> And with that they departed for the city of Gelc, in Dragglesvern. The Troll Kingdom



"It's nice to meet you farsworth, mine name is Issho. I don't really mind a long wait, I'll find a way to entertain myself"

As the carriage is riding, Issho entertains himself with mini creations he plays around with.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "It's nice to meet you farsworth, mine name is Issho. I don't really mind a long wait, I'll find a way to entertain myself"
> 
> As the carriage is riding, Issho entertains himself with mini creations he plays around with.



Issho makes himself a shoddy pair of dice and begins playing solo games. As the sun wanes he nods off.
------------

He is suddenly awoken. It is night time. The carriage has stopped and the horses as well as farnsworth are gone


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2014)

He disembarks and goes looking for the Constable of Gelc.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 30, 2014)

After the shadowy figure makes his choice, David decides to take the fifth job on the list, reading the description for it.


----------



## Ichypa (Nov 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Salutations potential adventuring companion, I Delsin Arreniois Krth-Thak The 756th seek a questing partner who is light on coin and plentiful with skill. I do so promise great times and danger, for what is an adventure without danger? I excitedly await your arrival. Present this note as a pass of entry into the Royal Palace."
> 
> Reward: Friendship (smiley face). And half of whatever loot we aquire in our adventures in addition to The LaRouche lavalliere



Grazed nodded to himself. If things went well, this job could be quite lucrative, and even if it didn't, he would still come out of it with connections. Influence was nothing to scoff at.

He took the page over to the clerk.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2014)

JoJo said:


> He disembarks and goes looking for the Constable of Gelc.


Issho fonds himself in a semicleared forrested area. There is a hill house to his right, a hovel of sorts. Its windows were illuminated and a worn cobblestone path lead to its door. The other end of the cobblestone path disappeared into the night. As issho approached to knock on the door it opened and a troll steppedmput. "Oh there you go lad? I thought you would be out all night, I was just going to fetch you a blanket." He says holding up an overly large quilted blanket





P-X 12 said:


> After the shadowy figure makes his choice, David decides to take the fifth job on the list, reading the description for it.


"I, Scribe Merkell of the Great city of Ploo, humbly request assistance in a matter most foul. A rift in the ground has opened adjacent to the palace grounds and sounds most sinister have been issuing forth. Three expeditionary have been sent and three have not returned. Send help.

Rewards. The Journal of Salazar Fezzbeck (a renown alchemist), 50 gold coins, A jailbroken Iphone 7




Ichypa said:


> Grazed nodded to himself. If things went well, this job could be quite lucrative, and even if it didn't, he would still come out of it with connections. Influence was nothing to scoff at.
> 
> He took the page over to the clerk.



The clerk makes note of Grazes selection, marking it in her ledger and legitimizing his patronage. Now he only had to get to Mississippi...


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The clerk makes note of Grazes selection, marking it in her ledger and legitimizing his patronage. Now he only had to get to Mississippi...



Graze considers what means of transportation are at his disposal to reach his destination.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Graze considers what means of transportation are at his disposal to reach his destination.



Graze didnt own a car and knew no teleportation spells. That put him in quite a bind. He did have options though

1. Carmax
2. Hop through the veil and travel on mundane public transportation
3. Acquire the services of a Transporter
4. Walk


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Graze didnt own a car and knew no teleportation spells. That put him in quite a bind. He did have options though
> 
> 1. Carmax
> 2. Hop through the veil and travel on mundane public transportation
> ...



Graze considered these options. Since he probably qualified for the "light on coin" part of the companion description (Graze mentally goes through all his accounts to see how much wealth he has), Carmax was likely off the table. Given his appearance, going mundane would also be more trouble than it was worth without a spell. Getting a Transporter to help him might involve some inane side quest.

And fuck walking.

Unless Graze has enough money to purchase a car, he goes home to work with his arrays, to create a teleportation spell or outright create a car if necessary through magic.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Graze considered these options. Since he probably qualified for the "light on coin" part of the companion description (Graze mentally goes through all his accounts to see how much wealth he has), Carmax was likely off the table. Given his appearance, going mundane would also be more trouble than it was worth without a spell. Getting a Transporter to help him might involve some inane side quest.
> 
> And fuck walking.
> 
> Unless Graze has enough money to purchase a car, he goes home to work with his arrays, to create a teleportation spell or outright create a car if necessary through magic.



*Graze remembers he has $50*

Additionally should he step through the veil his magical nature would be suppressed immensely due to the void of magic in mundy world. Which would make getting back through the veil difficult once on the other sode


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I, Scribe Merkell of the Great city of Ploo, humbly request assistance in a matter most foul. A rift in the ground has opened adjacent to the palace grounds and sounds most sinister have been issuing forth. Three expeditionary have been sent and three have not returned. Send help.
> 
> Rewards. The Journal of Salazar Fezzbeck (a renown alchemist), 50 gold coins, A jailbroken Iphone 7



_"Alchemist's book? That might be worth it on it's own. Plus that phone seems nice."_ David took the request to the clerk. 

"Now, how do I get there..." David tries to remember where Ploo was located.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _"Alchemist's book? That might be worth it on it's own. Plus that phone seems nice."_ David took the request to the clerk.
> 
> "Now, how do I get there..." David tries to remember where Ploo was located.



David dimly remembers his social studies, Ploo was located somewhere in Southern Quebec


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 1, 2014)

Having gone over his funds, Graze returns home to work on new arrays for several hours.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Having gone over his funds, Graze returns home to work on new arrays for several hours.



Graze trudges back to his one room stoolie and pours over his wizard bench

4 hours later he emerges, confident in his new spells


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 1, 2014)

"All the way to Canada, eh?" David sighs. "Well, should give me an excuse to prepare for it. Let's see here..." David decides to prepare at his apartment, working on his arrays for new spells and getting supplies for his journey.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Issho fonds himself in a semicleared forrested area. There is a hill house to his right, a hovel of sorts. Its windows were illuminated and a worn cobblestone path lead to its door. The other end of the cobblestone path disappeared into the night. As issho approached to knock on the door it opened and a troll steppedmput. "Oh there you go lad? I thought you would be out all night, I was just going to fetch you a blanket." He says holding up an overly large quilted blanket



"I'd much rather not be out all night, and I would appreciate it if you could offer me some livings quarters for the time being.

That aside, do you know who/where the Constable of Gelc is? I'd like to discuss the mission with him".


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "All the way to Canada, eh?" David sighs. "Well, should give me an excuse to prepare for it. Let's see here..." David decides to prepare at his apartment, working on his arrays for new spells and getting supplies for his journey.


David secludes himself for 6 hours in his stoolie, while making preperation he manages to scrape together a few basly man sandwhichs.


JoJo said:


> "I'd much rather not be out all night, and I would appreciate it if you could offer me some livings quarters for the time being.
> 
> That aside, do you know who/where the Constable of Gelc is? I'd like to discuss the mission with him".



"Miboy your looking at em, the illustrious Constable Earnast Flagswhack at your service. Come in come in, you must be here in response to my call for assistance."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Miboy your looking at em, the illustrious Constable Earnast Flagswhack at your service. Come in come in, you must be here in response to my call for assistance."



_Good, good. Him being the constable saves a lot of time_

While walking in, Issho says, "Yeah, I've come in regards to your call for you assistance. Will we be discussing the details?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 3, 2014)

Graze, realizing he still had tools he was lacking, returned to his bench for a few more hours.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2014)

JoJo said:


> _Good, good. Him being the constable saves a lot of time_
> 
> While walking in, Issho says, "Yeah, I've come in regards to your call for you assistance. Will we be discussing the details?"


Earnest ushers issho on to a couch woven of tree lumbs and furnished with burlap fill with some extremely soft bird down.

" Ah straight to business then" Earnast replies as he scoops himself a bowl of thick stew. " You see we Trolls are cordial and civil folk year round, quite pleasant really. The exception is during mating season. The males catch the Mating Fever and become violent with madness. It is an unfortunate fct of life. You see I am not quite as young as I used to be, there was a time when i could patrol all of Gelc myself and crack any two whelps heads at the same time. I fear I may not be able to keep the peace by myself this year."



P-X 12 said:


> "Well, that should do it. Now, to find a way up north..." David's first thought on getting to Ploo was going through the veil and going on public transportation. Or whatever method's the cheapest. He picks up a lighter, cigarettes, pored a strange drink (Essence or Dragon Anus) into his flask, and a ball of metal for transmutation, grabs a coat and robe and leaves towards his destination.


David steps through the veil and finds himself in downtown denver in an off to the side alleyway


Ichypa said:


> Graze, realizing he still had tools he was lacking, returned to his bench for a few more hours.


Graze returns to his work bench

When he emerges he finds the sun had set


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Graze returns to his work bench
> 
> When he emerges he finds the sun had set



Graze pondered his options. He could always make a spell that would let him see in the dark, but since he could only use one at a time at his current level of skill, he would not be able to use any of his other spells in conjunction with it. Which once again brought him back to walking.

"Might as well start fresh, then." Graze said, deciding that since there had been no time limit to his arrival it would be better to work smarter than harder. He took his trusty sickle/scythe to bed, and went to sleep until morning.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> David secludes himself for 6 hours in his stoolie, while making preparation he manages to scrape together a few basly man sandwiches.



David also foregts his phone. He reaches into his pockets, realizing this and looking out for witnesses, casts Summon Item to get his phone from his apartment.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> David also foregts his phone. He reaches into his pockets, realizing this and looking out for witnesses, casts Summon Item to get his phone from his apartment.



David's spell fizzles out several times due to the mundane. On the 5th try he manages to successfully retrieve his phone


----------



## JoJo (Dec 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Earnest ushers issho on to a couch woven of tree lumbs and furnished with burlap fill with some extremely soft bird down.
> 
> " Ah straight to business then" Earnast replies as he scoops himself a bowl of thick stew. " You see we Trolls are cordial and civil folk year round, quite pleasant really. The exception is during mating season. The males catch the Mating Fever and become violent with madness. It is an unfortunate fct of life. You see I am not quite as young as I used to be, there was a time when i could patrol all of Gelc myself and crack any two whelps heads at the same time. I fear I may not be able to keep the peace by myself this year."



"Sorry for being so straightforward, but I'm a busy man."

"As for you dilemma, I am obviously going to help, since I did respond to your request. I do have a few questions though; How long does this normally take? Will this be a team work mission or will you sit back? Do you have any tips such as the strengths and weaknesses of the trolls and best tactics to initiate against them? And most importantly, when do I start?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Graze pondered his options. He could always make a spell that would let him see in the dark, but since he could only use one at a time at his current level of skill, he would not be able to use any of his other spells in conjunction with it. Which once again brought him back to walking.
> 
> "Might as well start fresh, then." Graze said, deciding that since there had been no time limit to his arrival it would be better to work smarter than harder. He took his trusty sickle/scythe to bed, and went to sleep until morning.


Come morning time Graze was refreshed. He awoke an hour after sun rise putting the time at roughly 8 am


JoJo said:


> "Sorry for being so straightforward, but I'm a busy man."
> 
> "As for you dilemma, I am obviously going to help, since I did respond to your request. I do have a few questions though; How long does this normally take? Will this be a team work mission or will you sit back? Do you have any tips such as the strengths and weaknesses of the trolls and best tactics to initiate against them? And most importantly, when do I start?"



"Thats alot of questions, lets see." Earnest slurpped himself some stew. " I have a small team of junior constables whp would normally assist me but Gerald is visiting family, Karlyn is hurt, and Varnish is on loan to  Blackbeloows. That just leave You, me and Tibold. We Trolls are a thick skinned and hardly lot, fire, blunt force and black magic will get you now where, a softer touch is recommend. Someting more delicate and pervasive. We start tommorrow"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 5, 2014)

Graze used Divine Course to find a wide open space in the same general direction of Mississippi.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Graze used Divine Course to find a wide open space in the same general direction of Mississippi.



There were plenty of wide open spaces just outside the stoolies


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 5, 2014)

Graze went to one of the wide open spaces, and used Spectral Transportation to form an airplane. After taking a few minutes to figure out how to make it go, Graze took off, not really need more skill to do anything except get high into the air for his purposes. Graze observed the scenery below him, for as far as he was capable of seeing.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 5, 2014)

"Damn mundane." David (after once again checking if anyone saw him summon his phone) checks his finances on this side of the veil with his phone to see if he has enough stored up to afford public transport (most likely through buses) or some other mode of cross-state transportation. If so, he goes towards the nearest ATM and draws enough mundane money for the bus and checks a map to plan out a course to Detroit.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Thats alot of questions, lets see." Earnest slurpped himself some stew. " I have a small team of junior constables whp would normally assist me but Gerald is visiting family, Karlyn is hurt, and Varnish is on loan to  Blackbeloows. That just leave You, me and Tibold. We Trolls are a thick skinned and hardly lot, fire, blunt force and black magic will get you now where, a softer touch is recommend. Someting more delicate and pervasive. We start tommorrow"



"All of those questions I had would be asked one way or another, and it's better now than later."

"But now that's out of the way, we'll just have to wait for tomorrow. What shall I do now?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "All of those questions I had would be asked one way or another, and it's better now than later."
> 
> "But now that's out of the way, we'll just have to wait for tomorrow. What shall I do now?"


"Go back to sleep I suppose. Your gking to want to get the lay of the land early tomorrow."


P-X 12 said:


> "Damn mundane." David (after once again checking if anyone saw him summon his phone) checks his finances on this side of the veil with his phone to see if he has enough stored up to afford public transport (most likely through buses) or some other mode of cross-state transportation. If so, he goes towards the nearest ATM and draws enough mundane money for the bus and checks a map to plan out a course to Detroit.


David has $50 to his name.  If he rides the shitty migrant worker bus he could probably make it to detriot if he didnt have any snack attacks


Ichypa said:


> Graze went to one of the wide open spaces, and used Spectral Transportation to form an airplane. After taking a few minutes to figure out how to make it go, Graze took off, not really need more skill to do anything except get high into the air for his purposes. Graze observed the scenery below him, for as far as he was capable of seeing.



Graze creates an ensourced old model biplane cconsistenting of little more than an engine a stick and a compass. Graze flies southeast at a hundred foot flight ceiling,  much to the peril of local avians


----------



## JoJo (Dec 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Go back to sleep I suppose. Your gking to want to get the lay of the land early tomorrow."



"I guess that'll be for the best." 

Issho goes to his area of sleep, wherever it is, and attempts to turn in as early as possible.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> David has $50 to his name.  If he rides the shitty migrant worker bus he could probably make it to detroit if he didn't have any snack attacks



_Only 50 bucks... One of these days, really need to sort out my finances.

...Once I get actual finances to sort out, that is._ David takes the chance and heads to the migrant worker bus, his $50 with him.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 9, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Graze creates an ensourced old model biplane cconsistenting of little more than an engine a stick and a compass. Graze flies southeast at a hundred foot flight ceiling,  much to the peril of local avians



Graze looked to see what what he could see from the air. Being higher in the air gave him a greater range of vision, which should allow him to travel farther with Blink.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Graze looked to see what what he could see from the air. Being higher in the air gave him a greater range of vision, which should allow him to travel farther with Blink.



Graze spots what appears to be a man in blue from way high up in the air


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Graze spots what appears to be a man in blue from way high up in the air



_...The fuck?_ Graze thought. He flew closer to  the man in, circling to not appear threatening.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> _...The fuck?_ Graze thought. He flew closer to  the man in, circling to not appear threatening.













"Hmm a traveler? Would you be happening to be going to Shavadar? I happen to need a ride there, I would pay a great deal if you take me there. I'll even restore any magical power you need once we get there."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm a traveler? Would you be happening to be going to Shavadar? I happen to need a ride there, I would pay a great deal if you take me there. I'll even restore any magical power you need once we get there."



Graze narrowed his eyes, and inhaled, using his ability to smell moral failing to see if this man was safe to let hitchhike.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> Graze narrowed his eyes, and inhaled, using his ability to smell moral failing to see if this man was safe to let hitchhike.



You can't help but feel he'd make good on his promise of payment and it being fairly substantial for some reason, doesn't seem like a liar and there is a very neutral smell, but there is also the constant smell of ash and brimstone you'd smell out of old testament being constantly given off.
"Is something the matter?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You can't help but feel he'd make good on his promise of payment and it being fairly substantial for some reason, doesn't seem like a liar and there is a very neutral smell, but there is also the constant smell of ash and brimstone you'd smell out of old testament being constantly given off.
> "Is something the matter?"



Graze had to rely on scent blindness to not smell ash and brimstone, so it was odd that he could smell it off the man. It must mean that its source must be something other than a corruption devil.
"I'm sorry, I drifted for a moment. By all means, join me." He recast the spell, so that there was now a passenger seat behind Graze in the biplane.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> Graze had to rely on scent blindness to not smell ash and brimstone, so it was odd that he could smell it off the man. It must mean that its source must be something other than a corruption devil.
> "I'm sorry, I drifted for a moment. By all means, join me." He recast the spell, so that there was now a passenger seat behind Graze in the biplane.



"Thank you."
The man slowly walks with a gait while going into the passenger seat 
"Let us be off then.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 6, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you."
> The man slowly walks with a gait while going into the passenger seat
> "Let us be off then.



Graze continued his flight. The journey would be longer, since he couldn't use Blink with a passenger in tow, but the rewards offered might be useful on his real mission.
"I'll warn you now, I may need to dematerialize the plane occasionally when I course correct." Graze told his passenger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> Graze continued his flight. The journey would be longer, since he couldn't use Blink with a passenger in tow, but the rewards offered might be useful on his real mission.
> "I'll warn you now, I may need to dematerialize the plane occasionally when I course correct." Graze told his passenger.


The man in blue is already asleep.
"..."
As you fly taking turns here and there you dematerialize the plane and expect the man in blue to fall, but he doesn't despite being asleep for some reason.

Eventually you see an extremely large city covered with even larger cobwebs it's barely able to seen other than it's gigantic nature.
The main thing that sticks out to you is the glints of lights above that seem to serve some sort of function.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*TOP:*
BOTTOM(city):



It appears at your current speed and rate it'll take you 2 weeks to get there truly a large city to spot it so far away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Only 50 bucks... One of these days, really need to sort out my finances.
> 
> ...Once I get actual finances to sort out, that is._ David takes the chance and heads to the migrant worker bus, his $50 with him.



Something causes every fiber of David's being to scream out duck.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 11, 2015)

David recoils, wondering what the hell just caused him to do that. _...That random event aside, I should really get going._ He regains his composure and continues going towards the migrant bus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David recoils, wondering what the hell just caused him to do that. _...That random event aside, I should really get going._ He regains his composure and continues going towards the migrant bus.


Out of the corner of your eye you see a strangely dressed boy wearing glasses rapidly dart around a corner into an alley.

David hears what appears to be a plane rapidly descending, it's engine going in and out. You see people pointing behind you and people already on the migrant bus you are headed toward panicking and trying to squeeze out as fast as possible getting in each others way.

The plane just almost touches his head as he dodges out of the way his body already ready for the action having been put into a heightened state, slightly parting his hair and crashing into the bus. It kills the passengers of the plane instantly and most of the passengers on the bus.  The streets flow with red and drain into the sewers, Bystanders start calling on their cellphones after recovering from the traumatic experience calling no doubt many ambulances.

The chances of this ever happening are so insanely small it's suspicious.
You think, if you didn't cringe you'd be rather dead right now.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 11, 2015)

.........

_Note to self. Trust instincts more often._ David looks around at the carnage. "Okay, just what the hell happened? Where did that even come from?" He looks around and notices just how fucked the situation had gotten. "Well, there goes my ticket out of here. Along with several innocent lives." 

He surveys the people around him. _There's not a chance in hell that was a coincidence. The question here is, what was it for? Me? Someone else on that bus?_ He sighs. "Well, in any case, going near there and running the risk of getting attacked is not a good idea. Not in the mundane anyways." He looks behind him for anyone following him. David, keeping his guard up, walks away from the impact site and towards the opposite way, looking for a place to get back to the other side of the veil. Or at least a place where he cant be ambushed.  He watches his back and sides whilst walking.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> .........
> 
> _Note to self. Trust instincts more often._ David looks around at the carnage. "Okay, just what the hell happened? Where did that even come from?" He looks around and notices just how fucked the situation had gotten. "Well, there goes my ticket out of here. Along with several innocent lives."
> 
> He surveys the people around him. _There's not a chance in hell that was a coincidence. The question here is, what was it for? Me? Someone else on that bus?_ He sighs. "Well, in any case, going near there and running the risk of getting attacked is not a good idea. Not in the mundane anyways." He looks behind him for anyone following him. David, keeping his guard up, walks away from the impact site and towards the opposite way, looking for a place to get back to the other side of the veil. Or at least a place where he cant be ambushed.  He watches his back and sides whilst walking.


You see a black cat walk by you meowing in hunger.
David hears something above him, the sounds of metal creaking under duress.
Looks like the integrity of a metallic structure is deciding to give at this moment above, it starts to fall.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 11, 2015)

David hears the metal structure creaking and sees it beginning to fall. "Well, fuck me," David says as he proceeds to get the hell out of dodge. He runs out of the metal pile's way. After that incident, he ponders just what's happening here. _What the hell is going on?! Where's all this crap coming-_

David remebers the the black cat. _There's no way that could be behdind this. Unless..._ He looks around at any other signs or causes of bad luck or foul play as he tries once more to get behind the veil.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David hears the metal structure creaking and sees it beginning to fall. "Well, fuck me," David says as he proceeds to get the hell out of dodge. He runs out of the metal pile's way. After that incident, he ponders just what's happening here. _What the hell is going on?! Where's all this crap coming-_
> 
> David remebers the the black cat. _There's no way that could be behdind this. Unless..._ He looks around at any other signs or causes of bad luck or foul play as he tries once more to get behind the veil.


It couldn't be the cat, the cat's is in the box after all. Dead. Impaled and killed instantly.

To get behind the veil you have to reach specific spots then attempt to do so and it isn't a revolving door, it's one way. You know of a way to get back. But it's in a 7-11 bathroom 7 blocks away.

"OOOph!Crap."
You hear what sounds like someone tripping on the roof above that just had metal fall down.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 11, 2015)

_What the shit? When did that thing die?_ David hears the man who tripped on the roof. _Sounds like someone ate it up there. Either that's a bad sign, or nothing. That reminds me..._ David looks around himself, still alert, and casts Breath of Revelations on the area around him until he gets it. _Screw not having this up now._ He stays still for a moment, using his wind to sweep the area around him and on the roof. _Thank the Lord for Divination. Now, who the hell is that up there..._


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 11, 2015)

Unless his passenger complained, Graze would use Heal Fatigue and ignore his hunger for several days before setting down to hunt for supplies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _What the shit? When did that thing die?_ David hears the man who tripped on the roof. _Sounds like someone ate it up there. Either that's a bad sign, or nothing. That reminds me..._ David looks around himself, still alert, and casts Breath of Revelations on the area around him until he gets it. _Screw not having this up now._ He stays still for a moment, using his wind to sweep the area around him and on the roof. _Thank the Lord for Divination. Now, who the hell is that up there..._













The spell surprisingly goes off without a hitch there seems to be more energy here despite the mundane, as if someone has be excessively gathering what little energy there is around here to use magic, not an easy feat.


> "A child, a foe, *BADLUCK!*"


Hang on a moment, didn't you see someone like that behind you while looking at the lists of course all you saw was the stupid hat, but still.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ichypa said:


> Unless his passenger complained, Graze would use Heal Fatigue and ignore his hunger for several days before setting down to hunt for supplies.


The man in blue opens one eye
"Oh stopping already, but it's so close. Very well, but make it quick."
The man stares at the ground and it lights it on fire creating something akin to a campfire.
He lays down to sleep near it while you hunt.

You see a large wild boar, fucker's huge.

Easily the size of a biplane itself far as the body goes.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 11, 2015)

David almost had an aneurysm from the identity of his "foe". He considers face-palming, but opts out of it, instead saying to himself "...I cannot believe I was actually worried about this." He looks directly towards the boy and says "Eh, you. The one with the hat. You cause all of this?" He still stays on his guard; whoever that child was, he obviously wasn't some novice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David almost had an aneurysm from the identity of his "foe". He considers face-palming, but opts out of it, instead saying to himself "...I cannot believe I was actually worried about this." He looks directly towards the boy and says "Eh, you. The one with the hat. You cause all of this?" He still stays on his guard; whoever that child was, he obviously wasn't some novice.



"N-no!"
The child trips backwards on his cape while trying to runs away from the edge of the roof (well all you see is the hat turning really)and starts to fall off the roof, at the same time a mattress truck that was driving by loses control and starts barreling towards you as if the breaks were cut, the driver bails.((dying on impact to the ground, broken neck))

You see the child land safely in the back of the truck as if it's some sort of cruel gag on your part while you have to deal with a 2 ton truck.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "N-no!"
> The child trips backwards on his cape while trying to runs away from the edge of the roof (well all you see is the hat turning really)and starts to fall off the roof, at the same time a mattress truck that was driving by loses control and starts barreling towards you as if the breaks were cut, the driver bails.((dying on impact to the ground, broken neck))
> 
> You see the child land safely in the back of the truck as if it's some sort of cruel gag on your part while you have to deal with a 2 ton truck.



David looks at the kid falling off the roof...and realizes the truck moving towards him. _...You're kidding. *sigh*_. David runs out of the truck's path. If the truck swerves towards him, David casts Jetstream to push the truck towards the opposite side.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David looks at the kid falling off the roof...and realizes the truck moving towards him. _...You're kidding. *sigh*_. David runs out of the truck's path. If the truck swerves towards him, David casts Jetstream to push the truck towards the opposite side.


Too many spells have been cast in this area recently.
**rolls dice**
The spell fizzles.
Well shit, but strangely the car just barely misses you, you manage to take off the side mirror though. Rather painful.
"What the hell!"
The boy jumps out of the truck safely and starts running right away as if knowing where he wants to run.
The boy runs into a store... a gun store that was nearby. Seems as if he knows this area.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2015)

_Ow. Damn, that hurt. Screw the mundane._ David, after recovering from the truck's side mirror, hears the boy's remark and sees him going towards the gun store. _...You know what? Fuck this. I've got better things to do than try to kill or get shot at by some kid._ David tries one more spell (Reinforce: speed), then proceeds to haul ass towards the 7-11, cutting through whatever alleyway he can manage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Ow. Damn, that hurt. Screw the mundane._ David, after recovering from the truck's side mirror, hears the boy's remark and sees him going towards the gun store. _...You know what? Fuck this. I've got better things to do than try to kill or get shot at by some kid._ David tries one more spell (Reinforce: speed), then proceeds to haul ass towards the 7-11, cutting through whatever alleyway he can manage.


**rolls dice**
You did even worse than the spell before, the spell fizzles.
You're starting to feel much worse for wear, it's possible you won't be able to go back right away if you cast another spell even with the assistance of the portal.

You start running and hear the gun shop door open as you run away.
Strangely you don't get shot at and you hear magical mumbling.
The boy jumped to the roof out of sight of everyone besides you, he appears to be running in the same direction you are. He knows the area...
As you run towards the 7-11 you see a fuel truck start to fuel up the station.
Now what?!


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 12, 2015)

_GODDAMMIT!! How the hell am I doing so poorly?!_ David runs as fast as he can in his current state until he reaches the fuel truck. _Okay, this has gotten old real fast._ He tries to pass around the gas station and towards the 7-11, deciding that getting anywhere near that soon-to-be travesty was a terrible idea. He also checks on the state of the robe he has under his coat. The enhantment on it may not stop him from getting poked full of holes from gunfire, but if the truck went up in flames, he would need all the protection he can find.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The man in blue opens one eye
> "Oh stopping already, but it's so close. Very well, but make it quick."
> The man stares at the ground and it lights it on fire creating something akin to a campfire.
> He lays down to sleep near it while you hunt.
> ...



Graze cast Spiritual Guidance and began setting up traps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _GODDAMMIT!! How the hell am I doing so poorly?!_ David runs as fast as he can in his current state until he reaches the fuel truck. _Okay, this has gotten old real fast._ He tries to pass around the gas station and towards the 7-11, deciding that getting anywhere near that soon-to-be travesty was a terrible idea. He also checks on the state of the robe he has under his coat. The enhantment on it may not stop him from getting poked full of holes from gunfire, but if the truck went up in flames, he would need all the protection he can find.


"Aim and... *magical mumbling*"
David feels a shiver up his spine and a large burst of energy suddenly urging him to move faster.
If you don't get into the portal fast enough it's not going to be pretty. 
You make it in and... wait is that a line of people blocking the way into the bathroom... it's a unisex bathroom.
Your luck really is terrible today, going to have to think quickly here, no doubt in a few seconds...


Ichypa said:


> Graze cast Spiritual Guidance and began setting up traps.



The boar looks up every so often, but thanks to the guidance of spirits you avoid being detected and place traps in optimal areas.
The traps being enough to kill the beast is questionable at the moment however and time is starting to wane.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Aim and... *magical mumbling*"
> David feels a shiver up his spine and a large burst of energy suddenly urging him to move faster.
> If you don't get into the portal fast enough it's not going to be pretty.
> You make it in and... wait is that a line of people blocking the way into the bathroom... it's a unisex bathroom.
> Your luck really is terrible today, going to have to think quickly here, no doubt in a few seconds...



_You have *got* to be kidding me._ David, tired of this shit, creates a distraction. Said distraction being him throwing his flask through one of the windows in the front. He then bolts towards the door whilst everyone reacts to the noise, using his metal ball to...incapacitate the next nuisance and/or obstacle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _You have *got* to be kidding me._ David, tired of this shit, creates a distraction. Said distraction being him throwing his open flask through one of the windows in the front. He then bolts towards the door whilst everyone reacts to the noise, using his metal ball to...incapacitate the next nuisance and/or obstacle.


The flask makes a large noise as intended causing everyone to look at the flask momentarily then you as you rush forward. They seem fairly confused on what's going on.
It's hard to incapacitate a locked door. You hear constipated sounds behind the door, someone is in pain. Probably ate something bad somewhere. 
So cowboy, how are you going to open the door?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2015)

David, having no time for inner monologues, takes his metal ball in hand and smashes it against the lock as hard as he can in order to break or at least weaken it, then kicks the door in that area to force it open. He closes the door behind him, running towards the entryway to the spot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David, having no time for inner monologues, takes his metal ball in hand and smashes it against the lock as hard as he can in order to break or at least weaken it, then kicks the door in that area to force it open. He closes the door behind him.



At the same time as David closes the door he hears a very loud booming sound, as if a fueling truck is exploding along with an entire gas station.
You hear the screams of people dying briefly before feeling the impact yourself, you are burned by 3rd degree burns very badly, but the door protected you from being roasted completely.

The door flys off it's hinges and proceeds to make you lift you off the ground with it towards the portal that would be invisible to non-magic users. 
The man that was shitting himself to death promptly dies as you fly, you'll have to concentrate as hard as you can as you attempt to cross the portal to live.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> At the same time as David closes the door he hears a very loud booming sound, as if a fueling truck is exploding along with an entire gas station.
> You hear the screams of people dying briefly before feeling the impact yourself, you are burned by 3rd degree burns very badly, but the door protected you from being roasted completely.
> 
> The door flies off it's hinges and proceeds to make you lift you off the ground with it towards the portal that would be invisible to non-magic users.
> The man that was shitting himself to death promptly dies as you fly, you'll have to concentrate as hard as you can as you attempt to cross the portal to live.



David violently pushes back the literal searing pain coursing throughout his body, keeping it out of mind as best as he can it until after he jumps out of the inferno he's currently in. He momentarily puts all of his effort into getting into the portal as he lines himself up to fly into it. He then switches gears when inside the portal, dumping all that he has and then some on getting through the portal and out towards his destination.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David pushes back the literal searing pain coursing throughout his body, postponing as best as he can it until after he jumps out of the inferno he's currently in. He momentarily puts all of his effort into getting into the portal as he lines himself up to fly into it. He then switches gears when inside the portal, dumping all that he has and then some on getting through the portal and out towards his destination.



David wakes up staring at a large pair of breasts while laying in bed.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> David wakes up staring at a large pair of breasts while laying in bed.


David slowly drifts back into consciousness.

_Mmm...Well, I'm breathing. So there's that._ He starts to open his eyes. _So where did this thing take me this ti-_

He then notices the pair staring him in the face. 

_...Well, those are new._ David looks up to check who those breasts belong to. If said person's asleep, he attempts to move as much as he can without waking her, checking on the extent of the damage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David slowly drifts back into consciousness.
> 
> _Mmm...Well, I'm breathing. So there's that._ He starts to open his eyes. _So where did this thing take me this ti-_
> 
> ...



The breasts move out of the way then you see the person's face.

It's a nurse that was messing with the chart near you, her tag reads Akali. 
As you attempt to move your entire body screams in pain.
The 3rd degree burns aren't there anymore, but you're still in quite a lot of pain for some reason.
"Oh wow you're finally awake.. It's a miracle you woke back up at all with how depleted you were. We tried contacting your next of kin to help cover the bill, but never got any response. Be still for a while you're in bad shape. I'll get the doctor."
You watch the nurse walk out. 
Looks like the only reward you'll be getting out of this.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The breasts move out of the way then you see the person's face.
> 
> It's a nurse that was messing with the chart near you, her tag reads Akali.
> As you attempt to move your entire body screams in pain.
> ...



David, while appreciating the view, sighs in pain. He looks around the room. _Well, at least I'm alive. I should be back in business eventu-

Wait, did she say 'bill'?_

"Shit," David said under his breath. "Eh, whatever. The sooner I can walk, the better." He patiently waits for the doctor, looking around the room in the mean time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David, while appreciating the view, sighs in pain. He looks around the room. _Well, at least I'm alive. I should be back in business eventu-
> 
> Wait, did she say 'bill'?_
> 
> "Shit," David said under his breath. "Eh, whatever. The sooner I can walk, the better." He patiently waits for the doctor, looking around the room in the mean time.



The doctor walks in

... wait isn't he supposed to be dead?
"Mr.David I presume? While it appears you cannot move I am here to discuss your outstanding payment."
The doctor lists the equivalent of 5 million dollars of mundane money in injuries.
"Now that is assuming you don't have some form of health insurance. We couldn't find anything to identify you on account of all your items on you being burned to ash, barring you saying your name upon being found we don't know much about you. Perhaps you could provide the info of your insurance company? For us to check?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The doctor walks in
> 
> ... wait isn't he supposed to be dead?
> "Mr.David I presume? While it appears you cannot move I am here to discuss your outstanding payment."
> ...



David was suprised at the identity of the doctor, but not as much as when he hears the bill's total. He reels upon hearing the costs levied against him, or at least does the closest thing to reeling he could do in his state. _Five Million?!?! Where in God's name am I gonna find the money for that?!_ He lists the info he has, hoping the insurance might be able to foot something. "Er, by the way," David says afterwards. "If you don't mind me asking, how bad was I when I came here? And also how I came here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David was suprised at the identity of the doctor, but not as much as when he hears the bill's total. He reels upon hearing the costs levied against him, or at least does the closest thing to reeling he could do in his state. _Five Million?!?! Where in God's name am I gonna find the money for that?!_ He lists the info he has, hoping the insurance might be able to foot something. "Er, by the way," David says afterwards. "If you don't mind me asking, how bad was I when I came here? And also how I came here."


"How bad? You had no magical energy to speak of and you had your foot where your tongue should be and various other body parts, you were covered in 3rd degree burns from head to toe and all of your nerves for pain had been burnt out. A real mess..."
The doctor goes over the health insurance
"You are lucky it covers so much of the cost. Though I doubt you'll want to keep using that insurance."
The doctor lists the equivalent of 1 million.
"If you don't mind me asking how come we weren't able to find any of your kin? Problems with your mother?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How bad? You had no magical energy to speak of and you had your foot where your tongue should be and various other body parts, you were covered in 3rd degree burns from head to toe and all of your nerves for pain had been burnt out. A real mess..."
> The doctor goes over the health insurance
> "You are lucky it covers so much of the cost. Though I doubt you'll want to keep using that insurance."
> The doctor lists the equivalent of 1 million.
> "If you don't mind me asking how come we weren't able to find any of your kin? Problems with your mother?"



David looks a bit taken aback when his parents were mentioned. "S-so, sounds like I was pretty messed up, huh?" _...Wow, that comment just screams I have mommy issues, doesn't it?_ "Er, as for either of my parents, doubt they'd know about any of this. One's currently in the mundane who sleeps more than he's awake, and the other's..." He swallows hard. "Well, we're not exactly on the best of terms at the moment. Doubt we'd ever be, really." _Wait, why in God's name am I saying half of this crap to this guy?_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David looks a bit taken aback when his parents were mentioned. "S-so, sounds like I was pretty messed up, huh?" _...Wow, that comment just screams I have mommy issues, doesn't it?_ "Er, as for either of my parents, doubt they'd know about any of this. One's currently in the mundane who sleeps more than he's awake, and the other's..." He swallows hard. "Well, we're not exactly on the best of terms at the moment. Doubt we'd ever be, really." _Wait, why in God's name am I saying half of this crap to this guy?_



"Ah, I see, I see."
Wait where did that pen and book come from. He just wrote all of that down.
Yet you still have this horrible urge to still speak, his eyes feel like they are piercing your soul, oh fuck.
"Can you tell me why you are not on good terms with your mother?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 15, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, I see, I see."
> Wait where did that pen and book come from. He just wrote all of that down.
> Yet you still have this horrible urge to still speak, his eyes feel like they are piercing your soul, oh fuck.
> "Can you tell me why you are not on good terms with your mother?"



David seems a bit defensive at first, but calms down immediately. "Well, that's a long story. Hope you have enough paper." He looks around. "Well, the best place to start is with her. Simply put, she's a bastard, or bitch, or whatever you wanna call it." He looks up for a bit, saying "Mrs. Ada 'Rose' York, formerly Ms. Ada Rosenthal; The 'useless' daughter of a self-proclaimed prestigious family."He looks towards the doctor and says "You ever heard of the Rosenthal family?" before looking back up towards the ceiling. 

"Don't blame you if you haven't; far as I've heard, they're a nominally famous family; Nominally in they've had one truly great member eons ago and have been costing on that success without anyone special for God knows how many generations. My mom was one of those not special ones. Sad part was her little sister _was_ special, which really must've stung for her. She actually had talent when it came to Evocation, especially when it came to fire control. And their parent's, with their old fashioned ways and 'infinite wisdom' decided to essentially ignore one daughter in order to focus on another." He shakes his head. "You can probably guess what happens next."

"She was 22 or something when she left from what my dad says. She met with a young Alexander York a few months after; some poor sod with a family of angry, bitter drunks and a decent pedigree with Transmutation." He chuckles slightly. "I honestly feel bad for him; he was the one hooked into what amounts to one final middle finger towards her family. Well, after the several other middle fingers she gave them when she left." David fidgets slightly for comfort. "She basically only married him to have a child with a 'commoner' that would surpass her old family. How she thought that was gonna work, I don't know, but by the time I was born, he was already subservient to her, either by magic, or something else." He swallows. "One of the reasons we don't talk all that much."

"When it came for me to learn magic for her little 'plan', she kind of...well, demented doesn't quite cut it. You ever hear about those parents in the mundane that home-school their children by giving them a severe case of corporal punishment? Well that's my childhood in a nutshell, except with learning magic. There was fucking with my mind with illusions, forcing me to stand and kneel on a bed of needles, then knives, then sharpened swords, screwing with my mind when I wasn't paying attention, hitting me with magic bolts if I ever fucked up even slightly. And that's just during the day." He looks at the wall/out of the window. "At night...well, let's just say it involves a scenario of the former, and several others. I still have weird nightmares about that." 

"Anyways, with my dad doing nothing about the situation except teaching me Transmutation, and my mom teaching me...how not to get stabbed, I had enough after a while. I stole a bunch of crap from the home during my mom and dad's separation after my dad 'found out' about the bullshit she did. If I remember correctly, she only cared about me keeping her maiden name, apparently regretting her own choices on leaving them. I left out of the blue at 14 or so, using whatever I stole to get by. Somehow I got into a mage academy using my dad's surname. Haven't looked back since." 

David upon realizing he just spilled his entire life story, says "Wait, what did I - *Why* did I - How did you get me to do that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David seems a bit defensive at first, but calms down immediately. "Well, that's a long story. Hope you have enough paper." He looks around. "Well, the best place to start is with her. Simply put, she's a bastard, or bitch, or whatever you wanna call it." He looks up for a bit, saying "Mrs. Ada 'Rose' York, formerly Ms. Ada Rosenthal; The 'useless' daughter of a self-proclaimed prestigious family."He looks towards the doctor and says "You ever heard of the Rosenthal family?" before looking back up towards the ceiling.
> 
> "Don't blame you if you haven't; far as I've heard, their a nominally famous family; Nominally in they've had one trily great member eons ago and have been costing on that success without anyone special for God knows how many generations. My mom was one of those not special ones. Sad part was her little sister _was_ special, which really must've stung for her. She actually had talent when it came to Encantment, especially when it came to marking items with spells. And their parent's, with their old fashioned ways and 'infinite wisdom' decided to essentially ignore one daughter in order to focus on another." He shakes his head. "You can probably guess what happens next."
> 
> ...



"Magic and charisma. You don't honestly think I get people to talk like that by just asking? Though it does have a Placebo effect on it's own."

The doctor tears off a page.
"Nurse, contact David's mother and bring her here with the information written on this paper."
The nurse pops out of nowhere takes the paper and disappears before you can say a damn thing. A ninja nurse, who could imagine.
"Your mother should be here within the hour with the information used to find her. I'll be leaving while you rest, many other patients to help."
The doctor leaves. 
Well, this is probably going to be the worst day of your life.
You can't even run this time, you have about an hour to think a plan through it seems.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Magic and charisma. You don't honestly think I get people to talk like that by just asking? Though it does have a Placebo effect on it's own."
> 
> The doctor tears off a page.
> "Nurse, contact David's mother and bring her here with the information written on this paper."
> ...



David realizes what was said just in time for the nurse to pop in. _Wait, what-_

Qnd thens he vanishes. _Wait. WHAT?!_ "No, wait, you can't call her here, you don't understa-" The doctor closes the door on him. David takes it quite well.

And by quite well, it's meant that he flips the fuck out. _Oh god oh god oh god, shitdammitfuck!!! I gotta get out of here._ He tries to move, but quickly realizes he can't even get up on his own, let alone run out of there. _Aack, dammit! Okay, David, calm down. Now, I can't leave on my own and I'm not leaving if he has a say. Looks like I've gotta get out of this room and hide._ He looks around for something; a bell or button or something that could call a member of the staff, hopefully someone who could get him out of the bed at least.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David realizes what was said just in time for the nurse to pop in. _Wait, what-_
> 
> Qnd thens he vanishes. _Wait. WHAT?!_ "No, wait, you can't call her here, you don't understa-" The doctor closes the door on him. David takes it quite well.
> 
> And by quite well, it's meant that he flips the fuck out. _Oh god oh god oh god, shitdammitfuck!!! I gotta get out of here._ He tries to move, but quickly realizes he can't even get up on his own, let alone run out of there. _Aack, dammit! Okay, David, calm down. Now, I can't leave on my own and I'm not leaving if he has a say. Looks like I've gotta get out of this room and hide._ He looks around for something; a bell or button or something that could call a member of the staff, hopefully someone who could get him out of the bed at least.



A very ditzy young nurse walks in.

"Yes, what is it sir?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A very ditzy young nurse walks in.
> 
> "Yes, what is it sir?"



_...Huh. Well, beggars can't be choosers._ "Could you please help me out of bed?" David asked. "I'd like to go outside for a bit. Get some fresh air and whatnot." He looks at the clock for a moment, hoping this might work.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _...Huh. Well, beggars can't be choosers._ "Could you please help me out of bed?" David asked. "I'd like to go outside for a bit. Get some fresh air and whatnot." He looks at the clock for a moment, hoping this might work.



"Okay, sir. Just be careful around the hospital barrier."
The nurse trips on nothing before getting  over to you and helping you walk... she trips a lot with you on the way out of the room as well. Falls are pretty painful right now to say the least. She finally gets out of the room with you to some stairs without falling.
"The elevator is out so we have to take the stairs."
You have a very bad feeling about this.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2015)

David reeled at the nurses touch, albeit mostly due to pain. He sees the stair and remembers the recent incidents and starts sweating. "Eh, I just remembered, could I quickly go to the bathroom first? I kind of haven't gone since I woke up."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The boar looks up every so often, but thanks to the guidance of spirits you avoid being detected and place traps in optimal areas.
> The traps being enough to kill the beast is questionable at the moment however and time is starting to wane.



((that means you tell me what KIND of traps you set up.))


P-X 12 said:


> David reeled at the nurses touch, albeit mostly due to pain. He sees the stairs and remembers the recent incidents and starts sweating. "Eh, I just remembered, could I quickly go to the bathroom first? I kind of haven't gone since I woke up."


"Oh you poor guy, okay let me help you get there an-"
While the nurse is turning  away from the stairs she trips backwards and grabs you while falling.
You go with her fairly easily.

You and the nurse start tumbling down 10 floors worth of stairs.
You black out around the 5th mark and wake up in bed again.

Your bowels feel strangely empty now though.
The doctor's eyes stare at you as you awake slowly.
"That kind of person eh?"
The doctor lists a new sum of 1,090,000$
"Your mother should be here in about 5 minutes."
You swear you hear popcorn popping in the background.
You also spy the nurse covered in casts in a bed next to you passed out.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((that means you tell me what KIND of traps you set up.))
> 
> "Oh you poor guy, okay let me help you get there an-"
> While the nurse is turning  away from the stairs she trips backwards and grabs you while falling.
> ...



"...You guys are gonna watch this, aren't you?" David looks at his body...and dislikes what he finds. "OH COME ON!" He sighs and lays there, checking how bad his magic was at this point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> "...You guys are gonna watch this, aren't you?" David looks at his body...and dislikes what he finds. "OH COME ON!" He sighs and lays there, checking how bad his magic was at this point.


You see the doctor go into a room nearby where the smell of buttered popcorn is and see a camera in the corner of the room start to stare at you.

Surprisingly magic is readily recharging.
But the body feels like hell due to all it's been through.
You hear footsteps that sound like high heels, that carry an ominous sound.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You see the doctor go into a room nearby where the smell of buttered popcorn is and see a camera in the corner of the room start to stare at you.
> 
> Surprisingly magic is readily recharging.
> But the body feels like hell due to all it's been through.
> You hear footsteps that sound like high heels, that carry an ominous sound.



David hears the footsteps coming closer towards his room. He also swore he could hear music playing in the back of his head.










Feeling his magic recharging, David attempts to cast Reinforcement to at least speed up his healing. _What I wouldn't give to have an Illusion spell right now..._ He ultimately relents to the increasingly inevitable fact that he can't avoid the meeting at this point; he can only make a break for it when the chance presents itself if that. He steels himself for upcoming event.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David hears the footsteps coming closer towards his room. He also swore he could hear music playing in the back of his head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A woman walks in, sword in hand, it's not your mother, but her sister instead.
"Thank the gods you are still alive."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A woman walks in, sword in hand, it's not your mother, but her sister instead.
> "Thank the gods you are still alive."



At first, David doesn't seem to get what she meant or even recognize who she was. He hasn't met either his aunt or any member of his extended family due to his mom outlawing him from ever contacting or talking about them. He eventually get's the idea, however, when he notices the resemblence somewhat. "Uh, hey there. So, they called you here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> At first, David doesn't seem to get what she meant or even recognize who she was. He hasn't met either his aunt or any member of his extended family due to his mom outlawing him from ever contacting or talking about them. He eventually get's the idea, howeverr, when he notices the resemblence somewhat. "Uh, hey there. So, they called you here?"


The woman looks back and forth suspiciously then slashes the camera from afar
"Had to, your mother died in a plane crash recently in the mundane, so they picked the closest person of blood to her. 
Our family members have been dropping off like flies recently, someone is targeting us.
I'm getting you out of here."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The woman looks back and forth suspiciously then slashes the camera from afar
> "Had to, your mother died in a plane crash recently in the mundane, so they picked the closest person of blood to her.
> Our family members have been dropping off like flies recently, someone is targeting us.
> I'm getting you out of here."



David seemed stunned at the information being dropped on him. Even more so about the info om his mother being dead. "Wait, we're being targeted?" He attempts to move, but gets a painful reminder that he isn't ready to yet._ So, she's dead..._ The realization finally hit him. _She's gone from my life._ He felt sort of...hollow. Without emotion in either direction. As if the realization was anti-climactic. 

He pushes the thought away at the moment. _Now's not the time for that. Now's the time for action._ He looks at and asks his aunt "So, how many of us are being targeted? Has anyone else died?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David seemed stunned at the information being dropped on him. Even more so about the info om his mother being dead. "Wait, we're being targeted?" He attempts to move, but gets a painful reminder that he isn't ready to yet._ So, she's dead..._ The realization finally hit him. _She's gone from my life._ He felt sort of...hollow. Without emotion in either direction. As if the realization was anti-climactic.
> 
> He pushes the thought away at the moment. _Now's not the time for that. Now's the time for action._ He looks at and asks his aunt "So, how many of us are being targeted? Has anyone else died?"


"So far your mother, my father, a few of your cousins. It seems to be everyone. Someone in our family pissed someone off."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So far your mother, my father, a few of your cousins. It seems to be everyone. Someone in our family pissed someone off."



_Huh. Well, that explains a lot._ David looks at the door. "That many, huh?" He attempts to sit up. "How do we get out of here? I doubt I'll be able to just walk out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Huh. Well, that explains a lot._ David looks at the door. "That many, huh?" He attempts to sit up. "How do we get out of here? I doubt I'll be able to just walk out."



Your Aunt snaps her fingers and you hear jet sounds
"On my private jet on the roof of course."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Your Aunt snaps her fingers and you hear jet sounds
> "On my private jet on the roof of course."



"Huh. Wasn't expecting that, but whatever. Well then, we should get going." David tries to get off the bed but fails. "Uh, little help?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> "Huh. Wasn't expecting that, but whatever. Well then, we should get going." David tries to get off the bed but fails. "Uh, little help?"



The woman pulls out a nice and stabs you
Holy crap it hurts, wait... it doesn't?
You can suddenly move again.

"Lets go."
She makes her way out the door waiting for you to follow her.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The woman pulls out a nice and stabs you
> Holy crap it hurts, wait... it doesn't?
> You can suddenly move again.
> 
> ...



David, still shocked at his aunt stabbing him, is frozen until he notices the pain in going away. He then starts to get up and takes a moment to check on his range of movement before moving on. _Well,_ that's _a new trick._ He walks out of the room with his aunt and follows her lead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David, still shocked at his aunt stabbing him, is frozen until he notices the pain in going away. He then starts to get up and takes a moment to check on his range of movement before moving on. _Well,_ that's _a new trick._ He walks out of the room with his aunt and follows her lead.



You're quickly on the roof

Holy shit that's fancy.
The door opens to a pilot.

friend is fabulous.
"I'll be your pilot for today, be sure to put all your seatbelts on and get ready for a wild ride!"
For some reason you feel like you are in love or is it just the jet?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're quickly on the roof
> 
> Holy shit that's fancy.
> The door opens to a pilot.
> ...



_I heave a weird feeling about this..._ David walks into the jet and takes the nearest seat. He looks out the window and says "Uh, 'Auntie', you sure this is the safest way to get around considering mom?" before the jet takes off. He also remembers the plane that almost crushed him before. "Speaking of, I forgot to ask; where did her plane crash?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _I heave a weird feeling about this..._ David walks into the jet and takes the nearest seat. He looks out the window and says "Uh, 'Auntie', you sure this is the safest way to get around considering mom?" before the jet takes off. He also remembers the plane that almost crushed him before. "Speaking of, where did her plane crash?"



"Into a mundane bus, apparently they were passing over and just suddenly dropped like a rock for no reason. Someone would have to be particularly powerful to do something like that in the mundane without enchantments. Don't worry about the plane, It's not mundane to begin with."
Your Aunt sits cross legged and multiple seatbelts magically buckle perfectly on her, constantly adjusting.
"I'd suggest you sit down."
"Preparing for lift off lady!"
The plan starts tilting upwards while you are standing.
Better sit down!


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Into a mundane bus, apparently they were passing over and just suddenly dropped like a rock for no reason. Someone would have to be particularly powerful to do something like that in the mundane without enchantments. Don't worry about the plane, It's not mundane to begin with."
> Your Aunt sits cross legged and multiple seatbelts magically buckle perfectly on her, constantly adjusting.
> "I'd suggest you sit down."
> "Preparing for lift off lady!"
> ...



David realizes that the plane his mother was on was the plane that nearly fell on him. Before he share's that news, however, the plane starts to move. He quickly follows his aunt's example. _Hopefully she's right about the jet. I don't want my deathbed to double as a crash site._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David realizes that the plane his mother was on was the plane that nearly fell on him. Before he share's that news, however, the plane starts to move. He quickly follows his aunt's example. _Hopefully she's right about the jet. I don't want my deathbed to double as a crash site._



The plane is still moving upwards...
Huh, feels like something you see out of an astronaut movie.
"3...2...1... GOOO!"
A loud booming sound goes off and the plane flies straight up.
You feel your ears pop for a second before the pressure is regulated properly in the plane. Your stomach does several flips and your eyeballs feel like they are touching the back of your head.
You notice looking out the window you are indeed still moving straight up.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The plane is still moving upwards...
> Huh, feels like something you see out of an astronaut movie.
> "3...2...1... GOOO!"
> A loud booming sound goes off and the plane flies straight up.
> ...



David's insides was shifting and turning under the pressure from the launch. He was pondering asking where they were going, but he could barely hear himself think from the sound of the plane moving at those speeds. He noticed that they were flying straight up from the hospital. _Okay, if I see actual stars out there, I'm gonna have to ask some questions._ He waits for the pressure to be regulated and the shock to his senses to dissapate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David's insides was shifting and turning under the pressure from the launch. He was pondering asking where they were going, but he could barely hear himself think from the sound of the plane moving at those speeds. He noticed that they were flying straight up from the hospital. _Okay, if I see actual stars out there, I'm gonna have to ask some questions._ He waits for the pressure to be regulated and the shock to his senses to dissapate.



The stars you are seeing seem to not be from a concussion.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The stars you are seeing seem to not be from a concussion.



_Oh, you're kidding right now._ "Are we in space? Where the hell are we going, the moon?" David asked his aunt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Oh, you're kidding right now._ "Are we in space? Where the hell are we going, the moon?" David asked his aunt.



Your aunt turns to you looking somewhat surprised
"How'd you guess?"
You see the plane start to slowly near the moon.
"I'll be a day or two before we get there make yourself comfortable should be a safe trip."
You see something run across the window behind your aunt


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Your aunt turns to you looking somewhat surprised
> "How'd you guess?"
> You see the plane start to slowly near the moon.
> "I'll be a day or two before we get there make yourself comfortable should be a safe trip."
> You see something run across the window behind your aunt



David spots the small "object" that just moved past them. "Is there anything out here we need to worry about? Cause I'm sure something just passed us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David spots the small "object" that just moved past them. "Is there anything out here we need to worry about? Cause I'm sure something just passed us."



"Probably just some debris, nothing to be worried about. I'm going to bed, don't mess with the controls."
She walks into a different room, this plane sure does seem *bigger on the inside*...
You see a creature move sticking to the window you saw before, it's looking right at you.
Then it opens it's mouth as if taunting you


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

_OH DEAR GOD, WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?!_ David considers using a spell to try and kill that abomination, but figured he wouldn't be able to hit the thing or even properly control a spell at these speeds. David calls for the pilot. "Hey, pilot, you seeing that thing there?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _OH DEAR GOD, WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?!_ David considers using a spell to try and kill that abomination, but figured he wouldn't be able to hit the thing or even properly control a spell at these speeds. David calls for the pilot. "Hey, pilot, you seeing that thing there?"



The pilot turns around to look at you for a moment
"What thing? I don't swing that way sorry."
You see the monster floating right behind him


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

_...That's what he gets from what I said?_ "Behind you!" David readies Breath of Revelation to reveal the monster right behind him, constantly keeping his eye on the thing in there. If successful, he then sends out Grandr to stun it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _...That's what he gets from what I said.?_ "Behind you!" David readies Breath of Revelation to reveal the monster right behind him, constantly keeping his eye on the thing in there. He then sends out Grandr to stun it.


*"OH MY GOD!"*
The pilot jumps back in horror
Your blow allows the pilot to move out of the way within the second it shuts it's jaws where his head would be.
"What is that thing?!"
The monster starts to float slowly forward in midair towards the two of you
"Uh, what do we do?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

_I'd like to say run, but I doubt that'd help here._ "Get Auntie over here! I'll try to get rid of this thing." David creates three small Air Cleavers to cut "it" down and sends them towards it at three different angles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _I'd like to say run, but I doubt that'd help here._ "Get Auntie over here! I'll try to get rid of this thing." David creates three small Air Cleavers to cut "it" down and sends them towards it at three different angles.



The pilot runs like you've never seen anyone run before.

The cleavers hit their target as the monster quickly flies towards the pilot in chase, it's launched into the controls with a large thud
"Warning air and oxygen systems are off.
Warning navigation controls are off."
It starts floating back up after the blow and lets off an ear piercing scream


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The pilot runs like you've never seen anyone run before.
> 
> The cleavers hit their target as the monster quickly flies towards the pilot in chase, it's launched into the controls with a large thud
> "Warning air and oxygen systems are off.
> ...



David uses Jetsteam to crush the damn thing against the ground like a bug. He sends a few Air Cleavers to slice it on the ground for good measure. Once killed (or at least incapacited), he activates Reinfocement (Speed and Durability) to rush towards the controls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> David uses Jetsteam to crush the damn thing against the ground like a bug. He sends a few Air Cleavers to slice it on the ground for good measure. Once killed (or at least incapacited), he activates Reinfocement (Speed and Durability) to rush towards the controls.



It appears to have stopped moving, however there is no visible damage on the creature.
As you rush forward you realize there are about a 100 buttons and switches to choose from, what to press...


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

_I'm starting to regret sending the pilot off._ David focuses his attention towards the section of the control module the monster fell on and attempts to turn on whatever seems to be off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _I'm starting to regret sending the pilot off._ David focuses his attention towards the section of the control module the monster fell on and attempts to turn on whatever seems to be off.



"Warning escape pods are s͖̦͕̩̭̱̲̮̠̬ͦ͑ͦͧ̌ͤ̔̍ͩ̚͟͢é̢̢̘̰̲̼̝͓̞̤͍̙̻̞̱͍͍̖̩̀͗̔͌̀̋̉̆ͫ͌͗̎͊̽͋̾̊͝t̠̖͕̦͓͂̉̈̍ͪ̒̾̆ͣ͗̌͢͡ͅ ̷̨͇̹͉̣̮̪̤̬̳͑̓͋̋ͤ͗ẗ̡̛̩̱͚͍̩͓̖͎͉̯̻̬̼͕̦̼͈̲̩̓̿͂̍̀ͬͣ͂ͯͣ̓̽̔͗ͥ̿ͧͦ͘͜͜o̡̘͖͙͓̞̭͇̯͇̜̝̔̋̑́ ̶̧̩͇̬̰̝̬͛ͪͦͦ̆ͭ́̃͂ͤͩ͂ͯͬ̍̕l̵̢̥͕̬͖̠ͣͥ̿ͮ̐̂ͩ̐͗ͤ̃̐̍́̇̌ͨ̓̆̕͡͝ạ̸̧̧̬͓̤̬̰͎̬̣̲̭̖̮̼͍̣̝ͥ̽ͣͫ̉͐͐͋̃̍̔͐ͥͣ̂͆̑̚͘ͅͅu̵̻͇̖̩̲͉̣̅̎͋̑͑ͥͮ̊͊͐̏ͫ̅̅̀̈͟ͅn̢͎̞̮̜͔͉̞̤͖̖̓̆͋̾͛̈ͧ͛̚̕͡ͅc̶̛̮̼̖̼̼̰̬͍̣̭͚͓̖̈́͆̀ͯ̋̅̂͌̉̒̑̓̓ͫ̽ͣ͂̚͟͝h̴̸̠͙̠͉͕̻̬̳̱̫̘͎ͯ̉͊̾̔͐.̴̧̯̦̤̮͎̙͓̜͎̼̼ͯ̆̋ͨͪ͊̾̃̋ͮͩ̌̕ ̴̢̛̯̯̫̤̯̺̣͇̟̣̬̫̩̟̥͊ͬ̊̄ͭ́ͬ̏ͣ̅̎͂͡͝ͅ
̶͊ͤͯ̎̉͑͌̿ͣ͂ͯ̇ͧ̆̿ͭ́̚͢͡͏̦̗̹̳̙̜̞ͅE̶̝͎̥ͥͧ̾͂̀̀ͦ̾̓̍͊̀R̸̨͖͈̫͖̦͓͇̝̩̲̣̘̤̲̯̻͖͌̃̏̾̄̎̐ͯͣ͂͛̀͒̿̃̊̐̽͘͢͝R͊̽̈́̑ͦ̽̀̆̓̈́ͬ͌ͪͯͥͭ̎ͬͩ͏̷̧̨̙͈̫͕̭̥̪̯͖̯͈̜̲͎̣̀ͅO͕̖̤̥̺̟͌̎̋ͥͧͬͦ̊̒̇̽̾ͨ́͘͢R̡̡̰̦̖̟͖͎͉̞͔͌̌̈́̈͒̑͐͑͗ͯ̓͒ͤ͘͟ ̶̧̺̻̝̯͚̩̰͈̤̙̦̼͕̰̲̈́̏ͤ̇͛̈́̐͊̚̚͟͜ͅt̷̨̫̘̜̫̱͍͔͙̖͕̣͇͇̭͈ͤͬ͊ͫ͑ͣ͑͑ͨ̑͂̋ͪ̀͠ͅͅo̙͕̻̻̩̺͉̜̲͍͍̓̇ͧ̃̋̌̅͑̌̋ͮ̇͂̍̐̀̽̊͠͠ͅͅ ̶̢̤̱̰̙͔̮̣̰̮̣͎͕͑̏̄ͩ̆ͦͤ͟͡͞ͅ ̵̵̸̬̱̠̱̗̘͉̦̟͈̬̹͚̪̟̠̜̝ͧͣ̓̀̋ͯͦ̑͛́̔ͫ̏ͤ̕ͅṫ̸̸̴̖̟̰ͤ̋ͮ̓̚o̶̶̸̮͕͙̳̝͈̬̩̟͋͛̓͗ͫ̂ͪ̌͐ͣ̇̈̊ͥ̑̈́̔̔̾̕ ̧̎͆̌͋̂͐̀̈̃͗ͫ͠͏̳̼̝̜̺͜tͥ̉̈́̽͞҉̠̘͈̱̱͎̤͕͢ỏ͂̒́̋́̔̀͗ͬ͂ͨ̉ͧͯ̆҉̷̡̧̼͚̯̗̬͉͇̹̳̲̗̥̩̱̝ ̸̛̲̞̫͓̫͍̼͉̩̠̮̞͗̎͒̉ͥ̾ͩ̀̓̐̈̽͑́͠͡ṫ̸̛͔̻͚̺̙̰̗̲̺̙̞͎̙͔̖̣̪̿ͭ̐̐ͪ͂̄ͬ̒̃̅ͦͩͯ͗͌ͦͅͅo̩͔̪̱̠̼̫̻̟̺̟̥̳̺̬̪̺͆̓͋͑̽̈́̓̾̓̃̅͆̂ͭ̈̌͆ͥ̀͢͝ ̸͎̻͈͙̥̅ͬ͛͂̑̓͆̈ͮ͋ͥ̂ͯͤ̈́͘͢͢ ̖̠͔͓͎͔͚͈͕̝ͮ̐̔ͤ͋͒̀͐̇ͧ͐̉̈́̾ͯ͌ͧͫͦ͘Ř̨ͮͪ̉͋͒̎͗̾͒̎̽̽͑ͮ̚҉͏͓̠͎͇̜̣̖͎̗̝͎͇̜͈̤̩̣̲͜͝E̸̛ͦ͊̀̈ͭ̓̉̈́ͦͯ͛҉͕̲̮͇̖͙̺̫͚̦̝͉͠D̷̡̦̥͎̤̮̳̠͎̒̎̏̀̎ͩ͟ ͯ̈ͯ͋ͩ̈̃ͩ̾͐̆͏̢̢̜̦͖̯̫̱̕R̷̬̜̹̦͔͉̼̦̬ͤ̉̓͌͊͞͞E̙̞̬͉̺͉͉̻̟̗͈̤̼̝̹̭̲̒͒̌̈ͫ͒̀̌̐̊͒̏͘͘̕D̂͊̏̑̕͏͏̮̘̤͉̰̞̩̰̩̬̝ͅ ̙͙̰̝̗̜͉̻̗̬͑̄͐̍͊̆̅̾̉̉͘͘ͅȒ̔͌ͣ͐̌ͮ̐̉͑̇̐̚͢͡͏̨͚͎̝̦̲̰͚͖͍͚͇̲͇͝E͚̰̭̼͈̯̣̰̦̒́ͯ͗̐͌̽͗ͨ͜͠͡D̡̪͇͓̥͇̜̹̙̦͔̙͈̬͕̘͉͐̉̿̐̀̏͌͆̓ͧ̄͞ ̦̙͙͙̮̳͈̯̺̦͔̬̲͙͔̾̉ͤ̎͊̀̕͡͝ͅͅc̢͉̻̰͙̞͇͓̰̯̯̭͓̠̮͕̻̠͂͗̋ͪ̈́͌̎̃ͥ̈ͭ̽͛ͤ̀͑̀͘͢͞h̢̻͙̪̹͓̺͇̤͖͔̮̳͎͉͑̐͂̌͒͆̇̏̍ͯ̓̔̌̈̊̍̍͠ē̩̦̰̣̹͚̖͎͍̱̞̺̟̐ͦ̒̅ͦ̃̒ͦ͒ͭ͜͜c̹͍͙̙͚̦͇͇͐̆ͯ̽͒͐ͦͪ̇ͦͫ̄͢͝ͅǩ͕̣͉͔̼͉̩͔̗́ͨ̿̿͐̈̀́̕ ͉̖̞̞͇͉̺̤̻̈ͭ̓ͭͣͧͨ̂̄͐͟͞ͅp͇͓̟͎̫̦̜̙̙̤̮̊̍̉̇ͨ͋̆́́̏́́a̴ͨ͗̍̃̅̓̇̋͒̂̏͆͏̯͎̥̹͠gͮͦ͒̿̅̎͑̐̋̐̾̄́̀͊ͧ͛̚҉҉̺̩̦̭͈̺̤̪̣̞̯͖͇͇̞̱̜e̛̠̪͇̪ͨ͛̈́̓͛̐̎͗́̚͢ ̛ͬ̀ͪ̔ͦ҉̶҉͔̤̳̞1̸̧̻͎̰͕̔̽̆̅ͧͤ̂̆͂͆̂̉ͬ̈́ͤ̕5̶̸͇̹̰͈̜͎̹̱̗͓͉̟̍ͧ̂̾ͤ8̸̡̌̿͂̓̒́̎͡͏͔̞͚̠̦̱͙̻͉̠̬̟͖͟,̵̾͗̃̉̍̃ͩ̈̅͂ͯͦͧ̌ͯ̚̕͏̫̰̤̬͎͉̤͍̪̘̰͔̥8̛̞̤̻̰̫̫̬͈͍̈ͦ̓͊̽̓ͥ̈̄͑̇̆͑́͟͜9̴̟̬̘̣͕͓̩͎̘̞̟͇̮͒̌̈́̋̽̏͗ͦ̈̀̆̓͋ͦ͝ͅͅ8̧ͤ͌̓ͭ̆҉҉̢̭̹̝̹͕̻͔̙͚͙̳̥̟͈̤,͇̗͉̭͍͖̊ͧ͗̅̔͒͐ͦ͢͜͠0̸̛͙̭̱͕̗̯̭̬̙̈́̄̉̑ͤ̉ͪ̋͌̓ͯ̈͒ͬ͊̉ͮ̉̚͜͡0̴̷̱̫̜̦̣̙̺̹̯͚̗̎ͪͦ̐͛͢ ̛͈̤̠̺̺̔̓̈ͩ̉̏̂̐̇̑̀ͬ͑́͑̆ͨ̎ͭ̀̕o̡̦͔̹̤̥̞̹̭̦̩͓̲̺̝ͪ̐̒ͫ͛͋͟͞f̴̸̯͍̯͉͖̰̂ͯ̃̇͒̓̽̋ͧ͆̋̓̂ͭͯ ̸̴ͭͧͤ͌́̽͠͝͏̖̘̲̩̙̲͇̰̖̟͕t̢͍̙̦̟̦̻̖͎̻͙̝̜͕̪̫̝̏͌̀̆́̋̿̕͢ĥ̐͂̊ͩͥ̊͆̔́̓ͯ͌̃͡҉͇̦̮̲͖͓͈̟͖̖̰̞͈ͅe̻̲̟̟͙̮̙̯̳͇̝ͩ̒̐ͥ͐ͤ͐̊ͭ̃͂ͣ̄̑̏̍͂͛͟͟ ̢̍̏̉ͧͫͨͪ͆͏̶͚̘́ͅm̶̢̺̺̖͇̞̟̼̯̟̜̖̉̿͆̆ͨͥ͒̊͂̉͑͊̿͟͝ẫ̴ͯͨ̽̕͢͏͏͚͈̭͚n̶̴̛̪̝͇̙͖̦͓̜̹̥͖͉̪̩̟̋̀̇̅̈ͥͬ̇ͫ̿ͣ̔ͣ̑́ͪ̚̕u̢̔̿ͦ̓͗͐̆͢҉̦̖̝͎͟a̢ͩͪͫ̋ͧ̀̄̎͞҉̮̪͈̝͓͠l̓̑ͩ͑͆ͫ̂͝҉̫̞̥̗̳̠̟̯̲̠͎̥̠̘̣̀͢ͅ ̨̨̮̪͉̗̯̫̱̘͎̥ͮ́̈́ͮͯ͋́͟ţ̸͉̩̼̘̰̎̀͊͜͢ó̵̶̷̡͎̳̣̞̘͈̼̜̓̈́͗ͅ ̥͖̫̬͖̰͕̖̰͍̰͆ͫ́ͫ̈̓̽ͧ̒ͮ̃ͦ̾͒͡͞s̴̨̛͓̥͙̠̬̱̫͓͕̥̘̞̮̠̯̰̺̻̓͆ͮͫ̔̓̿ͪ͆ͬ͛͂̚͝ͅe̸̲͉͍̬͈̘̯̙̬͙͔̬̺͍̰̬͈̝̽̽̾͊̿͋̓͒ͩ̍ͩͬ̓ͩ̚̚͜ͅė̴̞̩̗͔̰͆̑ͮ́̓͒̊̑̏ͣ̂̌̑̉̏ͩ͘͟͡ ̧͆͆́̐͐̍̀ͣ̾̄ͦ̎̌͑̂̈́̂̚҉͔͔̖̱͔̯̬̤͔̪̼͎͎̫̟́̀p̸̡̨̙̤̲̻̣͇͕ͬ̃̓ͫ́̋̀͜͜ͅỏ̶̷̢͚̦̦̬̥̻̤̦̘̱͓̟̟̖̜̭̍̆͑ͨ̔͆̄̿ͭͧ̃ͭ̍̿̊̉͢ş͉͖̭̤̟̦͎̙͍̻͇͈̲̠̪̞͚̻̹̽̇̈́̽̔ͦ͠ş̙̱̖̰̻̣͙͎̻̗̙̥͇ͪ̃̓̒̂ͦ̎ͣ̈͘͞ͅͅi̸̷͍̥̦̥̮̺̩̺̖̞̰͖͌̂̆̌ͨ͒̀͌̍͒̒b̛͒̎̎͆̽ͦ͛͏̵͔̘̥͉̘͙̦͈̻͎̫̖̰̭͓͇̼l̘̖̱̺͎̫̫̣͈͓͙̖̉ͮͣ̾ͩ̀̀͘͟ȩ̵̞̝̬̪̲̥̓ͧ͒̈̊̆ͫͩͥ͆ͬ̎͟͞ ͭ̃ͯͤ̿̓ͭ̇͂̍ͩͩ̊ͫͪͣͩͯ҉̳͉̭̦̥͉̹͚̦̞̺̻̩͍̞̪̫͔͜͠s̵̷̤̪̬̫̪̻͖̻̗͉̤̣̳̳͂ͥͤ͗͂͋̿ͫͪ̈́ͯ͋̓̋͐̐̿ͅọ̸͉͉̲̭̇̏̾ͥ͋̓̈́ͭ̈́̌̃ͧ͊̈̿͊́͂ͅl̷̡̙̥̦̲͕̜͉͔̜͈̖̤̘̓͂̃̒͊̓ͦ̂͂̉͆ͯ͋̾͋̇̐̌u̸̞͖̤̘̰͚̩̫͇̙͔͛͊̅̌ͩͩ̅̒̋̾ͥ̈́ͥ̀̀͘t̛̗͈̘̯̝̺̰̬̦͇̺̝̰̙̙̃͛̌͊ͥ̀ͅi̵̷̱̣͍̩̩̠̘̾̋̓̍͆̀́̀ͅͅo͋̉̀̀ͨ̎̐ͪ̑̕҉͓̳̠̯̘̩n̸̘̥̲̙̪͚̬̯̰̻̩͉͓͍̭͇̳̉ͤ́͜ͅͅs̵̟͙̥͎̳̮͋͒̏ͯ̔ͪ͂ͦ͌̐̌́͟͠.̛̇͋ͦ͗͋̽͞͏̖̳̤̖̤͎̲̠̺
Escape pods launched!"

You hear the sound of  pods being launched off.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

_Hope no one was those.At least someone should've noticed that._ David stopped touching the buttons and cast Breath of Revelation for more breathing room. He also uses it to check on the moster near him while he spreads out the air through other parts of the ship _Hopefully, they're fine_. He looks out of the front windows to see if there's any immediate danger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 23, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Hope no one was those.At least someone should've noticed that._ David stopped touching the buttons and cast Breath of Revelation for more breathing room. He also uses it to check on the moster near him while he spreads out the air through other parts of the ship _Hopefully, they're fine_. He looks out of the front windows to see if there's any immediate danger.



You note that there is no immediate danger besides the monster.
The monster is splitting in two, it's multiplying.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 24, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You note that there is no immediate danger besides the monster.
> The monster is splitting in two, it's multiplying.



_Well, that's one positive on top of a negative._ David casts Globus on the target to hamper whatever it's trying to accomplish. He then runs past it, going through the door to look for the others.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Well, that's one positive on top of a negative._ David casts Globus on the target to hamper whatever it's trying to accomplish. He then runs past it, going through the door to look for the others.


David doesn't know if it works or makes things worse as he runs away.
There are doors one after another door after another in the plane.
But the biggest choices seem to be left or right since you remember your Aunt heading in that direction, it's possible the Pilot became lost looking for her...
Does he even have a good sense of direction?


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 26, 2015)

Graze established trip wire traps, leading into pit traps, which trapped with firebombs. Which themselves were trapped with improvised anti-personnel mines.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> Graze established trip wire traps, leading into pit traps, which trapped with firebombs. Which themselves were trapped with improvised anti-personnel mines.


You  see the boar start to walk near the traps... then stop to sniff the air.
It starts walking around every trap one at a time.
Your stomach growls, looks like you will have to make it go into the traps somehow. Smart pig, no wonder it's gotten so large.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> David doesn't know if it works or makes things worse as he runs away.
> There are doors one after another door after another in the plane.
> But the biggest choices seem to be left or right since you remember your Aunt heading in that direction, it's possible the Pilot became lost looking for her...
> Does he even have a good sense of direction?



_Oh, great...a game of chance. That's always comforting._ David runs down the right pathway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Oh, great...a game of chance. That's always comforting._ David runs down the right pathway.



You are greeted by the sight of your aunt being screwed by the pilot once you close the door and hear two thumps behind you.
Well at least you know why they were taking so long now.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You are greeted by the sight of your aunt being screwed by the pilot once you close the door and hear two thumps behind you.
> Well at least you know why they were taking so long now.



_Well, that explains one mystery._ "You Pilot. The ship's autopilot's down." He looks at his aunt. "We could use your help with these monsters." He looks at the pilot skeptically. "You did tell her about those, right? Because if the only thing you accomplished here is answering a booty call from my aunt, then I have to question why she hired - Oh, who am I kidding? I'm pretty sure I walked in on at least one reason why she keeps you here." He runs back down to the controls so that he can finally put this whole thing to rest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Well, that explains one mystery._ "You Pilot. The ship's autopilot's down." He looks at his aunt. "We could use your help with these monsters." He looks at the pilot skeptically. "You did tell her about those, right? Because if the only thing you accomplished here is answering a booty call from my aunt, then I have to question why she hired - Oh, who am I kidding? I'm pretty sure I walked in on at least one reason why she keeps you here." He runs back down to the controls so that he can finally put this whole thing to rest.


The pilot follows you along with your aunt who is smirking the monsters are nowhere to be seen.
"I knew you could handle it. Just a small monster nothing to worry about."
He reengages the systems he notices shouldn't be down and sees some lights blinking.
"Did you really have to release all the escape pods?"
There is a loud creaking noise that goes throughout the entire airship.
"Huh, that doesn't sound normal. Could you check the source of that noise for me as I make sure we are back on course?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The pilot follows you along with your aunt who is smirking the monsters are nowhere to be seen.
> "I knew you could handle it. Just a small monster nothing to worry about."
> He reengages the systems he notices shouldn't be down and sees some lights blinking.
> "Did you really have to release all the escape pods?"
> ...



_Says the guy who bailed the first chance he had._ "Yeah, sorry about the pods. Not exactly my forte, flying. Anyways, sure." He walks out of the room, going to track down the source of the noise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Says the guy who bailed the first chance he had._ "Yeah, sorry about the pods. Not exactly my forte, flying. Anyways, sure." He walks out of the room, going to track down the source of the noise.



The sound gets louder and louder and as you near the source you see a large door labeled 
*"quantum fusion reactor engine compartment"*


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The sound gets louder and louder and as you near the source you see a large door labeled
> *"quantum fusion reactor engine compartment"*



_I really wish I could just walk away from this. This just screams "giant exploding deathtrap" from a mile away. _ David casts Trace Object on the door to check on what it's made of. _If that thing's a threat, I want a weapon. Now, hopefully this thing is made of something tough._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _I really wish I could just walk away from this. This just screams "giant exploding deathtrap" from a mile away. _ David casts Trace Object on the door to check on what it's made of. _If that thing's a threat, I want a weapon. Now, hopefully this thing is made of something tough._



You don't know what the fuck the door is made of, but it seems to block off large amounts of various particles, including you attempts to scan it.
You hear the noise of several creatures behind the door.
You don't know how the fuck these things work, but it sure as hell sounds like there are more than two in there now, but how did they get in?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

_What the - It's blocking my magic? Well, there goes any hope of transmuting it. At least whatever's in there should be trapped. 

And now I have to risk letting them out. Please tell me they're as pathetic as the others._ David opens the door, looking into the room from behind said door.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _What the - It's blocking my magic? Well, there goes any hope of transmuting it. At least whatever's in there should be trapped.
> 
> And now I have to risk letting them out. Please tell me they're as pathetic as the others._ David opens the door, looking into the room from behind said door.


There are 50 of them the same size of the first one you encountered and they are attacking something very bright, it appears to be the engine core. Suddenly you feel like you've gotten cancer just by looking at the thing for a second, but you also feel an absurd amount of magical energy from it.
You see one of the monsters start to slowly turn around to look at you while you peek through said door.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You  see the boar start to walk near the traps... then stop to sniff the air.
> It starts walking around every trap one at a time.
> Your stomach growls, looks like you will have to make it go into the traps somehow. Smart pig, no wonder it's gotten so large.



Standing behind his layers of traps, Graze yelled, "Hey! Pork for brains!" and flipped the boar off. A beast as intelligent as the boar should clearly be able to recognize an insult when it sees one. Graze them cast Temptation to incite its aggression.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There are 50 of them the same size of the first one you encountered and they are attacking something very bright, it appears to be the engine core. Suddenly you feel like you've gotten cancer just by looking at the thing for a second, but you also feel an absurd amount of magical energy from it.
> You see one of the monsters start to slowly turn around to look at you while you peek through said door.



_Yeah, not even gonna try to use anything Evocation based in there._ David casts Reinforcement on his clothes to help shield himself from the radiation coming off of the reactor and his body improve his speed, leaving the door slightly closed with his head peering around it to see inside.

He then casts Air Cleaver within to slash one of them, trying to lure them out of the reactor room, repeating until he got a decent amount of their attention. Once they've reacted, he runs away from the door and into another room, setting up Winds of Destruction.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> Standing behind his layers of traps, Graze yelled, "Hey! Pork for brains!" and flipped the boar off. A beast as intelligent as the boar should clearly be able to recognize an insult when it sees one. Graze them cast Temptation to incite its aggression.




"OINK!"
The pig starts running at you and jumps a mighty jump to jump over the traps.
Here is your chance, hit it midair and it'll be done.


P-X 12 said:


> _Yeah, not even gonna try to use anything Evocation based in there._ David casts Reinforcement on his clothes to help shield himself from the radiation coming off of the reactor and his body improve his speed, leaving the door slightly closed with his head peering around it to see inside.
> 
> He then casts Air Cleaver within to slash one of them, trying to lure them out of the reactor room, repeating until he got a decent amount of their attention. Once they've reacted, he runs away from the door and into another room, setting up Winds of Destruction.


You've gotten their attention and your plans are going on without a hitch.
They aren't very smart, a pig would be smarter.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 27, 2015)

Graze launches a flurry of Homing Element spells, half fire half earth, the fire to injure it, the earth, producing extremely dense stones, to counter its momentum and also send it off course, sending it crashing into the traps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

Ichypa said:


> Graze established trip wire traps, leading into pit traps, which trapped with firebombs. Which themselves were trapped with improvised anti-personnel mines.





Ichypa said:


> Graze launches a flurry of Homing Element spells, half fire half earth, the fire to injure it, the earth, producing extremely dense stones, to counter its momentum and also send it off course, sending it crashing into the traps.



The fire makes the pig flinch in slight pain throwing him off course somewhat, the homing earth elements pelts and make him fly backwards somewhat instead.

The pig lands on it's back legs having no choice which triggers the trip wire around it's legs.
"Sqeeeeeeee!" a sound of frustration comes from the pig as it falls backwards into the pit...
There is an explosion of fire and you smell the horrible smell of burnt fur and slightly burnt flesh, not nearly enough to kill it, but then the mine goes off.

Bits of the Great Boar go everywhere, one of it's tusks fly by your head nearly taking it off, but you have dinner for sure now, you just need to start gathering it now. However the explosion alerted and made some other wild life curious, you'll have to hurry.

Two children of the boar pop out of the bushes, they are very small about the size of a baby pig.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You've gotten their attention and your plans are going on without a hitch.
> They aren't very smart, a pig would be smarter.



_Thank the Lord these things are stupid._ David casts Vortex of Blight to keep them into weaken the monsters in the group and keep them close together. He charges up an orb of condensed air in his hand. _Should be good enough._ He throws the orb into the group, said orb sending out a large shockwave into the room like a grenade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Thank the Lord these things are stupid._ David casts Vortex of Blight to keep them into weaken the monsters in the group and keep them close together. He charges up an orb of condensed air in his hand. _Should be good enough._ He throws the orb into the group, said orb sending out a large shockwave into the room like a grenade.



You hear multiple loud sounds and screechings...
They are still intact however, it dazed them making them immobile.
You start to notice every single one of them start to split in half slowly, it's getting really crowded. These things are breaking quite a few laws of the universe.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You hear multiple loud sounds and screechings...
> They are still intact however, it dazed them making them immobile.
> You start to notice every single one of them start to split in half slowly, it's getting really crowded. These things are breaking quite a few laws of the universe.



_Wha-How is that even possible?! What are these things?_ 

David casts Globus on one of the monster's to see if he can use Abjuration to stop whatever it is they were doing. If it has no effect, he Jetstream to close the door to the reactor and ran away from the area, locking each door he passes through. "Screw this, I'm getting backup!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Wha-How is that even possible?! What are these things?_
> 
> David casts Globus on one of the monster's to see if he can use Abjuration to stop whatever it is they were doing. "


The monster pops like a balloon and doesn't act like the others, seems to be dead.
1 freaky alien down 99 to go.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The monster pops like a balloon and doesn't act like the others, seems to be dead.
> 1 freaky alien down 99 to go.



_Huh. So they're vulnerable now._ David casts Flash Flood to catch as many of the monsters as he could and casts Monsoon to take out the whole group. He also Globus's the leftovers. _This should take out enough of them._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _Huh. So they're vulnerable now._ David casts Flash Flood to catch as many of the monsters as he could and casts Monsoon to take out the whole group. He also Globus's the leftovers. _This should take out enough of them._


No. Effect.
There are now 198 of them.
You globus one of them
197.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 8, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No. Effect.
> There are now 198 of them.
> You globus one of them
> 197.



_Oh, what the hell?! Does Abjuration just not work on these guys?_ David notices the one destroyed monster. _Seems like these bastards don't react well to Animus. But all I have with that is Globus and - Wait, would that even work against this many of them?_ He then reminds himself of the number of monsters and sighs. _Doesn't look like I have much of a choice; there's no way Globus is good enough for this job._ David casts Jetstream to hit as many of the horde as he can.


----------



## Ichypa (Feb 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The fire makes the pig flinch in slight pain throwing him off course somewhat, the homing earth elements pelts and make him fly backwards somewhat instead.
> 
> The pig lands on it's back legs having no choice which triggers the trip wire around it's legs.
> "Sqeeeeeeee!" a sound of frustration comes from the pig as it falls backwards into the pit...
> ...



Graze is no child slayer, and the next generation was important to the circle of life and all that. He gathered up the pieces of the boar and returned to the plane, making himself a quick meal, smoking the rest for later.


----------

